# Happy Father's Day



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

*Happy Father's Day to all the TLF dads out there.*

If you can, tell your dad you appreciate him.

If you are a dad, I hope you have a blessed day.

If you aren't a dad yet but would like to be, hang in there, and it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

:beer: :friends:


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This would be a good thread to show off FD loot.

I'm not a big present kinda guy, but this touched my heart a little.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a great gift, Red!That's also nice to see they put some Bailey's in it for you, too.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

That looks significantly better than some of the art being sold for millions in galleries.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

My gift was being home today! Got to spend some time with my favorite girls.


----------

